# Zoom H2n for Rew mic ?



## Gusss (Feb 7, 2015)

Now that REW works with USB mics - can I use a Zoom h2 or Zoom h2n mic as my usb mic with REW ? - Im guessing I need a callibration or frequency response file for it ? Anyone know of one ?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You could probably use the H2. Measurement mics are ideally omnidirectional, the H2 mics are cardioid but it has a "Surround" mode that may amount to omnidirectional. You'd have to make sure the low cut filter was turned off. Haven't seen any response curves for one.


----------

